# Androctonus Mauretanicus



## Tipan (Oct 7, 2005)

I am not a newbie in the field of "hot" animals, just "hot" scorpions.  I think im in love with Androctonus Mauretanicus though.    I have kept a Gaboon viper in the past and have handled hot herps since I was a small child (Native South-Eastern species ) and never been tagged.  I am aware that some scorpions venom is more powerful than a Gaboon viper, but the ammount of respect is the same.  I show all animals that have the potential to kill me and others with the upmost respect.  With that being said how hard is it to keep Androctonus Mauretanicus?? IS there a care sheet for Mauretanicus??  I am kind-of a newbie when it comes to scorpions.  I have had a few Pandinus imperators in the past but they are boring to me     

Any and all responses welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## TheNothing (Oct 7, 2005)

care is the same as other Androcontus... desert environment (sand), rocks for them to create scrapes under, low humidity, occaitonal waterdish, and high temps 80-90F

they keep easily and if you wanted, are easily bred


----------



## Tipan (Oct 7, 2005)

TheNothing said:
			
		

> care is the same as other Androcontus... desert environment (sand), rocks for them to create scrapes under, low humidity, occaitonal waterdish, and high temps 80-90F
> 
> they keep easily and if you wanted, are easily bred


Sweet, thanks


----------



## ThatGuy (Oct 7, 2005)

Good choice any Androctonus is great to say the least ! i have all kinds of Androctonus, but the Androctonus Mauretanicus has to be one of my faves as well and keeping is a snap ! You dont even need to give them too much space cuz there ambush predetors and they like to sit out in fron of there hides/scrapes and wait for prey but somtimes they wonder about but not too much, but any who a Med kritter keeper with some sand or gravel or you could have sand gravel mix witch is what i do and give them a vew large rocks or peices of cork bark or what ever they can make a scrape under will work perfect and keep the humidity low and keep the temps around 80 being the lowest and 100 being the highest if you can keep in between that its perfect, a water dish is optional, but all mine does is get filled with sand i dont think they like so i dont have em in there anymore, so i take it they get all the liquid they need from there crickets they eat, but any ways thats all ya need to do ! good luck with it be safe.


----------



## Prymal (Oct 8, 2005)

Hello Tipan-

Androctonus spp. are some of the easiest to care for scorps in the hobby. My personal favorites from the genus are A. amoreuxi and A. bicolor, but A. crassicauda, A. mauritanicus and A. australis are also nice.
However, aside from the occasional nocturnal walk-about, all of my Andros tend to be highly retreat-oriented; sitting just within the retreat mouth with the chelae partially or fully exposed awaiting prey. Don't know if I'd consider this type of behavior "exciting" but others might?
Now, Parabuthus on the other hand, tend to be more active than Androctonus during all photperiods. Most of my P. liosoma and P. mossambicensis will occasionally be out and about during the day. A few of my P. transvaalicus as well.
Best of luck with whichever species you choose!

Luc


----------



## Tipan (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks for the replies bros.  I like this board very interesting.


----------



## ThatGuy (Oct 8, 2005)

I have most of the Androctonus genus besides a few, but if your gonna get one and you want to see it all the time then get some females they are alot more active then the males.


----------



## Prymal (Oct 8, 2005)

ThatGuy-

Very true. I was surprised when I started keeping members of this genus as to the activity levels of most females in comparison to the males. Males of other genera tend to be more active than the mostly sedentary and reclusive females. 
I'm currently attempting to mate several of my amoreuxi's and bicolor's and it seems that it's the fems always doing the pursuing and initiating contact with the males. 
However, I do have 2 fem E. flavicaudis that are very active even during the day!

Luc


----------



## ThatGuy (Oct 8, 2005)

Barkscorpions said:
			
		

> ThatGuy-
> 
> Very true. I was surprised when I started keeping members of this genus as to the activity levels of most females in comparison to the males. Males of other genera tend to be more active than the mostly sedentary and reclusive females.
> I'm currently attempting to mate several of my amoreuxi's and bicolor's and it seems that it's the fems always doing the pursuing and initiating contact with the males.
> ...


im glad you notice that as well, the females in the Androctonus family seem to be more out and about then the males and the females even come out during the day its crazy, and the males kinda hang out in the scrapes and maybe come out at night.


----------



## Prymal (Oct 8, 2005)

ThatGuy-

Exactly. Been breeding two Andro species the past month and while the feamles are out and about during all photoperiods, the males tend to remain in their retreats or lurking under the edge of flat rocks, etc.
Also, almost all mating attempts have been initiated by active females encountering immobile males. Not as diurnally active as some of my Parabuthus spp. but still quite active.

Luc


----------



## ThatGuy (Oct 8, 2005)

any luck breeding the Amueroxi's and bicolor's ? cuz im like pro breeding the A. Australis and Crassicauda every time i have always lucked out and gpt them to breed, im waiting to do that again when my new specimens are mature enought there still sub-adults.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Oct 9, 2005)

I mirror the responses here. A. mauritanicus is one of the coolest buthids out there. Here's photos of the cage system I have a pair living in  http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=531694#post531694

With any luck I'll get some babies some time, I cooled for about a month of 70-75degree temps and boosted it up to 90 degrees with lots of food, the female is looking larger.


----------



## Tipan (Oct 9, 2005)

Are the females as spectacular as the males?  Are they any smaller, bigger etc etc?


----------



## Prymal (Oct 9, 2005)

Tipan-

Adult females are not only longer but more robust and full-bodied, especially when well-fed!

Luc


----------



## Tipan (Oct 10, 2005)

Barkscorpions said:
			
		

> Tipan-
> 
> Adult females are not only longer but more robust and full-bodied, especially when well-fed!
> 
> Luc


Even better


----------



## Tipan (Oct 10, 2005)

Ive looked at about 5 or 6 dealers and none of them have Mauretanicus.  Could someone direct me to a breeder who carries them.


----------



## ThatGuy (Oct 10, 2005)

this is what i do to find theys kinda scorps and in your case its one of those kinda scorps that are hard to find, this is what ya gotta do, when you look at a dealers price list and see what he gots you also have to think about what hes not listing and ask him if he has any scorps that are not listed for sale and ask him what he gots, i have had really good luck with that.


----------



## Beardo (Oct 10, 2005)

I recently picked up an A. mauretanicus from Charles Black (Botar)...he still has a few if I'm not mistaken...his website is www.botarby8s.com.


----------



## Prymal (Oct 10, 2005)

Tipan-

Glades Herp (www.gherp.com) also has them listed. As to the accuracy of the ID...?

Luc


----------



## Tipan (Oct 11, 2005)

thanks fellas


----------



## Beardo (Oct 11, 2005)

Here is a shot of the mauretanicus I obtained from Botar:


----------



## parabuthus (Oct 11, 2005)

Great picture.


----------



## siucfi (Oct 11, 2005)

I have been looking into getting my first "hot" scorp and am debating between a parabuthus sp perhaps leiosoma and an androctonus sp perhaps bicolor.  How does the venom potency of these two scorpions compare to each other?  and any recommendations twords one or the other would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Oct 11, 2005)

siucfi said:
			
		

> I have been looking into getting my first "hot" scorp and am debating between a parabuthus sp perhaps leiosoma and an androctonus sp perhaps bicolor.  How does the venom potency of these two scorpions compare to each other?  and any recommendations twords one or the other would be great. Thanks.


While I don't keep Androctonus(yet) I do have a Parabuthus trans, I think most on here will agree that the Parabuthus would be a better first between the two species. The bicolor is said to be very fast(from what I've read) along with a stronger venom *(4)* as opposed to the *(3)* for the Parabuthus, keep in mind that the P. trans is capable of spraying venom, not sure if the leiosoma capable of spraying or not.

Once again I'm nowhere  even close to being an expert I'm just going by the research that I've done on here and from google.

Hope that helps.  




Ps. That's a awesome looking scorp David.  :clap:


----------



## Beardo (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks. I was looking for a P. transvaalicus, but this one kind of fell into my lap so to speak.


----------



## siucfi (Oct 11, 2005)

Snake_Eyes said:
			
		

> While I don't keep Androctonus(yet) I do have a Parabuthus trans, I think most on here will agree that the Parabuthus would be a better first between the two species. The bicolor is said to be very fast(from what I've read) along with a stronger venom *(4)* as opposed to the *(3)* for the Parabuthus, keep in mind that the P. trans is capable of spraying venom, not sure if the leiosoma capable of spraying or not.
> 
> Once again I'm nowhere  even close to being an expert I'm just going by the research that I've done on here and from google.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the input I appreciate it, where does the 1-5 scale of venom potency come from?


----------



## ThatGuy (Oct 11, 2005)

All parabuthis have the ability to spray venom be carefull.


----------



## ThatGuy (Oct 11, 2005)

DavidBeard said:
			
		

> Here is a shot of the mauretanicus I obtained from Botar:


love the pick by the way !


----------



## Tipan (Oct 13, 2005)

DavidBeard said:
			
		

> Here is a shot of the mauretanicus I obtained from Botar:


WICKED PIC!!!

Man I cant wait to own one.  Still no luck thus far.  Im persistant though.  

My New Panther Chameleon is arriving today so it looks like I will have to continue my search next week.


----------



## Xerotolerance (Oct 13, 2005)

I recently got an A. mauritanicus from Botar also, and this guy is wicked. I have to restrain myself from feeding him too much, because he will eat every time I put food in the tank. And as far as them being fast, Mine actually teleported across the tank yesterday while I was watching him. Definately something to take the utmost of care with, but awesome scorps   

Mike


----------

